# Refrigerated Pre-mix lye?



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Is there any benefit or reason to refrigerate pre-mixed lye?

Will it work the same if you just mix it and leave it at room temp (about 78 degrees)?

How long will it keep at room temp?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In cleaning out my 'hay room' in the barn, I found a gallon jug of lye mixed, under alfalfa leaves...it had to be two months old as I make up enough to go month to month. I shook it and used it and it's fine. I have no idea why you would even want to refridgerate it. Out in the barn it is considerably hotter than 78 degrees, unless I am soaping even my soap room is hotter than that. 

This liquid lye idea is not new, all plumbers can purchase liquid lye, it's stable just like dry lye is. Liquid plumber and things like this also contain metal flakes to break up hair clogs, but also are stable for a very long time in jugs. I know soapers are using permixed lye/water in percentages and purchasing them premixed...I hunted, my one source wouldn't share her source, so I started making my own. Vicki


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't really want to refrigerate it, but "someone" thinks it would be a good idea...even though THEY don't make soap! So, I am just asking so I can tell THEM it is not necessary!

THEY thought that maybe refrigerating it, would keep it from heating up the oils, but I explained that was a chemical reaction and it may not make any difference... :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, alot like a milking machine or computer, soaping if you don't understand the basic premise doesn't make logical sense  Heat has nothing to do with the saponification process...the only reason for cooling down the lye/liquid intially is if you are adding the lye to milk or other liquid that has stuff in it that lye can burn...butter fat etc... Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

You might suggest to "THEM" that they go find something to do with one of their power tools. Or maybe catch a cow! :rofl

Tom


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:rofl Or go swimming! LOL Tammy


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

GOSH! Ya'll are SO smart! LOL!!! :rofl


I get the pleasure of.... "I told you so"!!! :crazy


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh I just knew 'them' wasn't Troy!!!!  Vicki


----------

